# Spaghetti Squash - when to harvest/funny color



## Kathibg (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi All!
This is my first time successfully (and intentionally) growing spaghetti squash. Several of the plants have got some great looking squash growing on them but (I know, there's always that darn 'but'...) there is one squash that is getting rather large (or as large as I like them when I buy them) however, it is a light beige/off white kind of color rather than the nice yellow color they've been when I've bought them at the market (and, as my son bought the seeds and planted them, I never saw the packet even though he swears there was only one type of seed package to pick from and they looked just like the ones we've always bought and seen in the markets)...
Is it just that it is still too immature to pick yet and this one is going to be a large squash or is it possible that there is another variety that doesn't turn yellow? The plants and vines appear to be quite healthy and other than a few nibbles by Japanese beetles (which I have dealt with), the leaves are big and bright and healthy looking...
Any assistance here will be greatly appreciated!
Thanks in advance,
Kathi


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

how close are your other types of squash/pumpkins to each other? because if they are close you can get some interesting crosses with squash plants. such as zuccini that tastes like pumkin and has orange skin.


----------



## Kathibg (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol..we planted our summer squash and zucchini next to each other without thinking and just picked a zucchini looking fruit off of what is clearly a summer squash plant today (there were yellow summers growing on same plant! 
I'm not sure how close...prob not too far from the pumpkins but this spaghetti squash is a really light beige (off white?) color...no orange tones to it at all? Cross pollination is a possibility for sure but off white? Where it's at a pickable size, think I should pick it, cook it up and see what it tastes like?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

ya pick it and see. if the plants are with in about 5 to 10 feet of each other you could be getting some interesting mixes. me personally like to see what happens with squashes when they are planted close. I have had a couple that where a mix between kubacha and acorn and hubbard that where not too bad.


----------



## Metafarawe (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you for*good*communication.


----------

